# Rock placement



## kmasonbx (Oct 13, 2010)

I've just added some rock to my aquarium, and was wondering if I need to do some redesigning. I kind've have it in the middle of the tank with space behind and in front of the rock but I'm thinking I should have the rock pressed against the back wall so it can be a hiding place with only 1 entry point for the fish who need hiding spaces. Is this correct or is it fine having 2 entry points in the crevices?


----------



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

lots of entry points is nice when multiple fish want to weave in and around the rocks


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

my only recommendation is make rock work easy to work around especially when cleaning the glass with a magnet. if there is enough space to use the magnet, you will typically clean the glass more frequent.


----------



## kmasonbx (Oct 13, 2010)

reefsahoy said:


> my only recommendation is make rock work easy to work around especially when cleaning the glass with a magnet. if there is enough space to use the magnet, you will typically clean the glass more frequent.


So you are suggesting not to press them against the back wall as to make cleaning easier, or are you talking about the front and sides?


----------

